# Scibor releases two new sci-fi knights



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Scibor Monstrous Miniatures have released two new sci-fi knights The first is another model in their celtic Warrior range and the other is an angel knight. The Celtic Warrior is price tagged at $15.20 and they are asking for $25.40 for the Angel Knight. I think they fairly nice looking. 










Celtic Warrior










Angel Knight

Enjoy folks


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Don't quite know why, but I really..... really do dislike both of these.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

The Celtics gun looks like shit. and his ax is a bit boxy as well. Why the hell is the Angel one so damn expensive?


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

ewww
10 characters


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

djinn24 said:


> The Celtics gun looks like shit. and his ax is a bit boxy as well. Why the hell is the Angel one so damn expensive?


I think it is meant to be a hammer, I don't think either of them are bad, I like the look of the "Angel Knight" what I like best is how is icongraphy and method of dress would so readily make him an ideal dark Angel model. 

and 25 dollars isn't expensive. Not by GW standards.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

djinn24 said:


> The Celtics gun looks like shit. and his ax is a bit boxy as well. Why the hell is the Angel one so damn expensive?


Because its a rip off of Lion El Johnson all the idiots that just started playing blood angels will think is Sanguinius......:angry:


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

No that isn't his Lion, its his rip odd of a dark angel tho. 

Let me rephrase that, expensive compared to the other 15- to 25-. Went to the page, it comes with the base is why. Yep its a hammer.... sigh. Bed time? Yes!


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Witch King of Angmar said:


> Because its a rip off of Lion El Johnson all the idiots that just started playing blood angels will think is Sanguinius......:angry:


Why is that when anything could remotely be attributed to the people you perceive as fanboys playing "your" army, you post in a state of nerd rage?

You don't honestly think your the first BA player or anything...do you?


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

I really dislike Scribor's stuff. These are no exceptions.


----------



## elkhantar (Nov 14, 2008)

I like the celtic warrior... of course, if I ever get one the gun is going to be cut off and replaced with something of a 40k sprue (bolter, plasma, melta, whatever...) because the gun is awful. 

And I don't really like the angel too much and it's hella expensive so


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Scathainn said:


> I really dislike Scribor's stuff. These are no exceptions.


I think the dwarves are amazing, all the dwarf sculpts look really nice. Some of the conversion parts and bases are good too, but the gobbos and the knights i'm not a big fan of.


----------



## Arm1tage (Feb 10, 2011)

I like the angel knight's base. I wonder how I'd go about making one like that.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

The actual body and armor isn't bad, but the weapons look seriously god aweful. Also, the paint jobs are horrible and they're both overpriced.... not impressed.


----------



## deathwatch27 (Dec 30, 2009)

I think they've designed to weapons poorly on purpose to make it easyier to see roughly what 40k weapon it should be but without the copywrite. Also to make the customer not feel guilty when they remove the shite bits.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

I find them too 'over the top'.

^ These words coming from a 40k player is never a good sign.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

im not keen on the spacewolf, he just looks seriously overburdened,weapons are terrible.
the dark angel i quite like apart from the silly large shoulder pads and the daft sword,i love the shield and the robes etc,but as nice as he is his little more exciting than something you could kit bash yourself using the vets bits and various space marine bits.


----------



## Paladin X (Feb 22, 2011)

HAHA shit combined with with gw miniatures does not look good!!


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Paladin X said:


> HAHA shit combined with with gw miniatures does not look good!!


sorry, could you link me to your model site? I might be interested in looking it over and maybe making a purchase, assuming of course, your models aren't "shite"


I don't get how people can say it is overpriced, I payed 30 dollars for Abaddon, and 30 for Typhus, both of which are ugly models, not even in the good chaos-y way. I think the Wolf is alright, but you could probably make something better with the Gray hunters/Blood Claws/Wolf guard box, or the terminator box, assuming you wanted to put some effort in.

The Angel I like a lot actually, the paintjob isn't spectacular, but good thing it comes unpainted. The sword I also like, and I love the shield.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Look horrendous. Really, truly. Like much of his stuff. Also, standard caveat post here: I've had poor results with purchasing some of the more generic stuff he's produced.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Lord Sven Kittyclaw said:


> I don't get how people can say it is overpriced, I payed 30 dollars for Abaddon, and 30 for Typhus, both of which are ugly models, not even in the good chaos-y way.


You are assuming because we think these are overpriced shit, shite for our UK viewers, that we don't think many of the models that were previously produced by GW are also over priced hog fuck.


----------



## Mr.Juggernaught (Nov 16, 2010)

I think the angel is ok and his templar he did a while back is alright although I will most definantly shave off the retarded square spiral crap on the sword but those two I mentioned earlier are the only ones I actually like. I have no idea on the paint job as I am on linux and cannot see the picture as it is under a deep shade of green although I guess that is a good think so my eyes dont get broken from how badly it is painted.


----------



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

Lord Sven Kittyclaw said:


> Why is that when anything could remotely be attributed to the people you perceive as fanboys playing "your" army, you post in a state of nerd rage?
> 
> You don't honestly think your the first BA player or anything...do you?


Nerd rage, haha. I love when someone else calls another out on their nerd rage. lol.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

4thswasi said:


> Nerd rage, haha. I love when someone else calls another out on their nerd rage. lol.


not worth resurrecting a long dead thread to comment about it though


----------



## Lastik (Jun 15, 2011)

I do like the Spartan models though (I think it's from them yes?), the shileds, helms and iconography would make some sweet conversion material for a SM chapter.


----------

